# Rebounding from DNP and cut



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys, just looking for some advice... I will be coming off a long cut, finished off with DNP for the last two weeks. I have been eating 2500 cals. I will be upping the cals to 2800 but need some advice when to do so, how many days after the last day of DNP? I will be bulking for a solid 8 month before starting a contest prep so I will be upping calories by 200 every month unless weight gain stall for 5+ days! Any advice would be much appreciated, I will also start a log in two weeks time to keep track of my bulk and contest prep! thanks.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also forgot to mention I will be running sust, npp and dbol for the rebound. Npp and sust I started 2 weeks ago, when shall I add the dbol? Pointless me adding while on DNP. I was going to add as soon as calories are upped.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump guys?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

why the dbol, body will suck sus and npp up after being depleted on dnp, im gonna do similar thing, dnp cycle , for 2 weeks, then boom !! hit the test, mast and tren , for a short big blast, no orals for me as im a old git and dont go well with me


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

barksie said:


> why the dbol, body will suck sus and npp up after being depleted on dnp, im gonna do similar thing, dnp cycle , for 2 weeks, then boom !! hit the test, mast and tren , for a short big blast, no orals for me as im a old git and dont go well with me


 I'm doing a show next year mate and whilst in off season I'll be running either dbol or oxys 4 weeks on 4 off for the 7 months.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

oxy's .i had some dimension labs oxy's strong as m8, had to stop takin em, lolol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

NMDix said:


> Hi guys, just looking for some advice... I will be coming off a long cut, finished off with DNP for the last two weeks. I have been eating 2500 cals. I will be upping the cals to 2800 but need some advice when to do so, how many days after the last day of DNP? I will be bulking for a solid 8 month before starting a contest prep so I will be upping calories by 200 every month unless weight gain stall for 5+ days! Any advice would be much appreciated, I will also start a log in two weeks time to keep track of my bulk and contest prep! thanks.


 The best way is to just try and see what works for you mate.

It took me about 7 days to fill out again on high carbs.

This time I plan on doing something like this.

Last dose of 500mg DNP Tuesday night, Wednesday normal dnp diet (150c), Thursday will be 200, Friday will be 300-400 then back down to 200 on sat, sunday and monday will be 100 and depltion work out as i go away on holiday, cut water monday night and 300g-400 carbs on tuesday to fill out and draw water in


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> The best way is to just try and see what works for you mate.
> 
> It took me about 7 days to fill out again on high carbs.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate another quick question... I've just began bulking for a show next year.. I'm off on holidays in 8 weeks, do you think it would be be worth doing a 7 day DNP cycle in 6 weeks and give myself the week before to fill out just to cut excess fat I gain before I go away.. Quite body conscious.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

NMDix said:


> Thanks mate another quick question... I've just began bulking for a show next year.. I'm off on holidays in 8 weeks, do you think it would be be worth doing a 7 day DNP cycle in 6 weeks and give myself the week before to fill out just to cut excess fat I gain before I go away.. Quite body conscious.


 That is what I have been doing, 7 days on 7 days off then repeat but then 10 days on this time (as I want to loose a few more lbs and 10 days give me exactly 7 days before I go away)

I would wait a few days for the DNP to clear before carbing up. Some will say do it when the dnp is in your system as you can have more but what is the point. the point is to fill out and tighten up/dry out so wait and it would work better

I would perhaps even load water for the 7 days before, double your intake. Then stay at lowish carbs for those days then cut water the night before you fly and the next day carb up so all the water that is left is pulled into the muscle


----------

